# Friendliest domestic fowl



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I am looking for the by far friendliest breed of domestic fowl. Does not have to be just chickens. It could be ducks, geese, quail, pheasants anything.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never had any other fowl but I think my Seramas are the friendliest chickens. They're super curious... follow you around everywhere. I have a few that actually beg for cuddles. This isn't to mention their wee size makes them impossibly _adorable..._


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Agreed! Adorable!!


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

How would they get along with my runner ducks? I guess i would be more worried about a runner duck drake then the serama rooster.


----------

